# Slingshot tubes-Discoloration



## CheapShots (Jul 28, 2018)

About a week ago, I bought a set of Strikefire replacement tubes for a Barnett slingshot I got a couple of years ago (Strike Nine model for anybody interested). the bands cost me $15 AUD from my local sports shop, and seem to be relatively okay; they can be drawn to my ear from a fully outstretched arm, I haven't shot any ball bearings so far as I am out, but it seems to push out-of-date Cadbury eggs fairly well. I have not dry-fired the slingshot since installing the new bandset and have shot it a total of roughly 3 or 4 times, I have however drawn the bands with my index finger several times and let the tension out gently.

While most of the of the above text seems somewhat like nonsense, I feel it is necessary to lay out the particulars of my situation so that they can be considered as factors when addressing my issue. Once I had taken the bands from their package, and upon closer inspection, I noticed some discoloration around where they were attached to the pouch (See images), I was somewhat concerned but ignored it. Like I said before, it has been about a week since I purchased the bands and I believe the discoloration has worsened through use. Would anybody be able to help identify why this may have occurred in the first place? Preventative measures etc? I am 16 and very new to the scene so my knowledge of such issues is very limited.

















Both pictures taken on the day of posting


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all, Welcome to the Forum. The tubes don’t appear to be dry rotted, or weather checked. Was the packaging discolored? I’m going for the safe advice, take them back and exchange for new ones. You paid good money for the tubes, so you should get a good product. If you have any doubt about the quality of the tubes more than likely you will never have full confidence when shooting them.


----------



## CheapShots (Jul 28, 2018)

Tag said:


> First of all, Welcome to the Forum. The tubes don't appear to be dry rotted, or weather checked. Was the packaging discolored? I'm going for the safe advice, take them back and exchange for new ones. You paid good money for the tubes, so you should get a good product. If you have any doubt about the quality of the tubes more than likely you will never have full confidence when shooting them.


Thank you for your advice, that's probably what I'll do because like you say, I should have full confidence when shooting and such.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Do you have a favorite style of target?


----------



## CheapShots (Jul 28, 2018)

Tag said:


> Do you have a favorite style of target?


At the moment I would just shoot cans or whatnot, but hopefully I can graduate to declared pests.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!
If there is not a date stamped on the package, there's no way to tell how long they've been hanging there. Light is the enemy when it comes to rubber.


----------



## CheapShots (Jul 28, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> If there is not a date stamped on the package, there's no way to tell how long they've been hanging there. Light is the enemy when it comes to rubber.


Aah, that's more than likely the problem then, because They were in a clear package with cardboard backing. I'll be mindful of that in future purchases.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad you post this question, I’m sure others have had this same concern. I would bet there isn’t too many questions concerning slingshots that can’t be answered by the members of this Forum. We are very fortunate to have extremely talented and intelligent members on this Forum.


----------



## CheapShots (Jul 28, 2018)

Tag said:


> I'm glad you post this question, I'm sure others have had this same concern. I would bet there isn't too many questions concerning slingshots that can't be answered by the members of this Forum. We are very fortunate to have extremely talented and intelligent members on this Forum.


I whole-heartedly agree, and considering I joined not even 24 hours ago, I'm already so impressed with the respectful and helpful manner in which people interact to help solve problems on the platform.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

They're likely a bit old, as others have mentioned. But also keep in mind that the color of rubber will fade over time, especially with UV exposure. This can happen with perfectly healthy and safe bands, and it usually has no effect. Inspect regularly to be sure though.

Also, you might try out some flatbands to tie on to your wrist rocket. They won't last as long, but they'll pull easier and shoot faster.


----------



## CheapShots (Jul 28, 2018)

3danman said:


> They're likely a bit old, as others have mentioned. But also keep in mind that the color of rubber will fade over time, especially with UV exposure. This can happen with perfectly healthy and safe bands, and it usually has no effect. Inspect regularly to be sure though.
> Also, you might try out some flatbands to tie on to your wrist rocket. They won't last as long, but they'll pull easier and shoot faster.


The bands did seem to function fairly well, even with the discoloration; there doesn't appear to be any signs of tearing or cracking so they are likely still fairly healthy. In terms of flatbands, will they attach to a slingshot with a round steel frame in a way that is still effective?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Or just get yourself a nice alingshot that is made for flat bands. A+Slingshots and Pocket Predator are both good places to start out.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

CheapShots said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > They're likely a bit old, as others have mentioned. But also keep in mind that the color of rubber will fade over time, especially with UV exposure. This can happen with perfectly healthy and safe bands, and it usually has no effect. Inspect regularly to be sure though.
> ...


Sure, we just call it wrap n tuck. Plenty of videos online. Simple Shot is also a great resource, both for questions and for gear. You can buy a nice frame inexpensively, as well as extra premade bandsets until you learn to make your own.


----------



## CheapShots (Jul 28, 2018)

3danman said:


> CheapShots said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


Wonderful! I'll look into that as soon as I can. Thank you for your advice


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Tag said:


> First of all, Welcome to the Forum. The tubes don't appear to be dry rotted, or weather checked. Was the packaging discolored? I'm going for the safe advice, take them back and exchange for new ones. You paid good money for the tubes, so you should get a good product. If you have any doubt about the quality of the tubes more than likely you will never have full confidence when shooting them.


 No kidding, had a brand new trumark bands snap on me, trumark refused to replace. Last trumark bands ever got! But that's why I like making my oun.


----------

